# What the Heck is This???



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He's had it a while.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like an injury of some type, on the mend. You can put some neosporin on it, should heal up in no time if he doesnt let the hens peck at it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think dawg might be right. You can see a spot of bright red like someone had a go at it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd put antibiotic ointment on it.Keeping it moist will make it heal better and maybe keep the flies off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are all wrong. Took me a while to figure out what it was. The rooster drinks, gets his wattles wet, then shakes his head and the wattles smack him on the comb and the area accumulates dirt. Haha. I had to sit out there many times to see what was going on. It's a riot. I should wash it off and put some ointment or Vaseline on it anyway. This is the son of that big blue Jersey Giant in other pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are some humongous wattles. Maybe you should pin them together so he can't do that to himself any more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are huge, aren't they! I should clean them up and put some salve on them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why? So that when he's beating himself silly he's also self medicating?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I think he slaps them around wet. Then he slaps them around dirty. He's such a doof.


----------

